# Logos announces pre-pub of Berkouwer's Dogmatics (14 vol.)



## crhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.logos.com/products/prepub/details/2548

A little pricey, but if you don't already own them in book format, this would be the way to go...


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 25, 2006)

... now if Logos (and or Accordance) would just add Turrentine & Witsius!


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jan 26, 2006)

"In his later writings, Berkouwer also warns the Reformed community against using a formal concept of Scripture, of God, and of His counsel. We must seek for the real intent of Scripture in terms of purpose. Both in the case of the confession and in the case of Scripture, we must speak doxologically rather than systematically. Only if we do this can we show modern science and modern philosophy that we have a point of contact with them." - Cornelius Van Til, from Five Pamplets, "The Sovereignty of Grace" 1969


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2006)

From:
http://www.all-of-grace.org/pub/others/hole_in_dike.html



> Berkouwer: A Hole in the Dike?
> Carl W. Bogue
> 
> My mind is transported back to 1966. The theology faculty of the Free University had not yet moved to the "œsuburbs" of Amsterdam, but was packed into that wonderful complex of old buildings on the Keisersgracht. I took a seat close to the open window looking out on the canal. I had never heard or studied the Dutch language; I had never even known a member of the Christian Reformed Church. That first year I heard with understanding very little. More than once I yearned for an extra long fishing pole that could reach the canal. Yet I was drawn, as many students have been, to the enthusiasm with which Professor Berkouwer "œdid" theology right there before your eyes. Theology fascinated him. I sensed that long before I began to understand the language.
> ...


----------

